#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  What is the most used mathematical algorithm in machine learning?

## Bhavya

Nowadays most of the business people venturing into the world of machine learning and data science to build impeccable data-driven products and services. Machine learning is the field that contains mathematical, probabilistic, statistical, algorithmic and computer science aspects. So I would like to know the mathematical algorithm used in machine learning. Can you guys tell me what is the most used mathematical algorithm in machine learning?

----------

